# Bucks Notes



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

This team is obviously good, but the thing that hurts is the CHEMISTRY!!! No chemistry because of Anthony Mason. Mason is a chemistry KILLER. TRADE HIM!! I'd trade Mason or i guess wait for his contract to run out because we have serious talent sittin on the bench with Marcus Haislip. This kid can play flat out! He is a perfect fit for this team. He plays pretty good D and he CAN shoot the 3!! that gives us 4 3 point shooters in our future SL but we can always bring Thomas off the bench and put him at the 4 and Hailip can try and play C, this gives us 5 3point shooters. Marcus Haislip is a perfect fit for this team, he's kind of like a Marcus Camby type player but Haislip CAN SHOOT!! I like what the Bucks did this year in the draft with Haislip, Gadzuric, Sampson and Murray. 3 of those guys will stay with the team, Sampson will prolly be the odd man out though
C-Joel Przybilla/Ervin Johnson/Dan Gadzuric/Jamal Sampson
PF-Anthony Mason/Scott Williams/Jason Caffey/Marcus Haislip
SF-Glenn Robinson/Tim Thomas
SG-Ray Allen/Michael Redd
PG-Sam Cassell/Ronald Murray

This is what our lineup would look like if everything went to plan for the Bucks this summer w/out trades...if there is any way to dump Johnson/Mason and Caffey from this team for ANYTHING!! and move Haislip to the startin PF in a year we'd have a team. This is a team that can get to the finals!!!


----------



## blove84 (Jul 16, 2002)

*I AGREE*

The Bucks should dump Mason. Or maybe trade him. Trade him for anybody it dosen't matter. Thier top goal is to sign M. Redd. This would give the Bucks a dynamic bench. And yes, they need to dump Caffey. But the one move I think the Bucks should do is move G. Robinison. He is a good player, but I think the Bucks need to get younger and focus more on T. Thomas. I say trade Robinison for a backup pg. Maybe, R. Strickland. And sign S. Williams and the Bucks will be a lock for the finals.


----------



## Baron (Jul 15, 2002)

Glenn Robinson is worth more than Rod Strickland.

It's impossible to dump Mason because nobody wants him.


----------



## blove84 (Jul 16, 2002)

ROBINISON FOR STRICKLAND AND GRANT?? IF NOBODY NO WANTS MASON, I SAY JUST BENCH HIM AND LET HASILP GETS HIS MINUTES...I WOULD MUCH RATHER SEE HASLIP START THEN MASON.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Agreed*

Mason is the poison to this great ball club! Ray Allen is our key and we need to build around him. I think we should get rid of Mason and Robinson! Nobody wants Mason on his own so try to get rid of them at the same time in one trade!


----------



## Baron (Jul 15, 2002)

They appear to be making Haislip into a small forward in the summer leagues which has to make one wonder if they're going to move Big Dog or Thomas soon... Also, Travis Best's agent said that the Bucks are very close to signing him. Could Cassell be gone as well?


----------

